# Need a thread to let out some bottled up excitement



## magnetflygon (Apr 30, 2009)

On April 25, I was playing on one of my roms (I have every game, so no worries) and I was ev training in a spot i made, when I ran into my first ever shiny. I had no pokeballs unfortunately, so, I did the next best thing. I took a screenshot of it. 
[

Then, as I was riding on the bus home, playing my diamond, I found my second shiny today, April 30th, and of course this time I caught it. Shiny Starly.

Nevertheless, I'm really excited as I have been playing pokemon since it came out and after all this time, got a shiny.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 30, 2009)

magnetflygon said:


> On April 25, I was playing on one of my roms (I have every game, so no worries) and I was ev training in a spot i made, when I ran into my first ever shiny. I had no pokeballs unfortunately, so, I did the next best thing. I took a screenshot of it.
> [
> 
> Then, as I was riding on the bus home, playing my diamond, I found my second shiny today, April 30th, and of course this time I caught it. Shiny Starly.
> ...


Nice! But that's what the Laughing Cupboard is for.

http://www.dragonflycave.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 30, 2009)

You get two shinies in five days and I get one shiny in ten years?!
Nah, kidding, congrats :D


----------



## magnetflygon (Apr 30, 2009)

Ah, ok, I put it here cause it was pokemon related.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 30, 2009)

magnetflygon said:


> Ah, ok, I put it here cause it was pokemon related.


Oh. Welll, I think that's allowed, I thought it was for general happiness and fluff. ^^
And damnit Mike, I don't have a shiny, never will, and only SAW a shiny Pidgey before you get the Pokeballs. >:(


----------



## Lollicat (Apr 30, 2009)

A Shaymin that I traded on the GTS has PokeRus! :O


----------



## magnetflygon (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, heck, if you want legitimate pokerus, be glad to trade you a pokemon with it, :P.
Though, amazingly, i said because things are happening differently in my diamond, I might get a shiny in it, said that soon after beating the league, and whaddaya know, I got a shiny on my diamond.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 1, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> And damnit Mike, I don't have a shiny, never will, and only SAW a shiny Pidgey before you get the Pokeballs. >:(


That must have been so shit.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 1, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> That must have been so shit.


More like *raagggga snagggga DAMN YOU UNIVERSE D<*


----------



## musical tears (May 2, 2009)

i have a shiny barboach, and i was superty duperty happy that i caught her.  i will evolve her as soon as i can.


----------



## Zeph (May 2, 2009)

Has anyone at all noticed that the screenshot shows a level 1 wild Alakazam?


----------



## Fredie (May 2, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Has anyone at all noticed that the screenshot shows a level 1 wild Alakazam?





magnetflygon said:


> On April 25, I was playing on one of my roms (I have every game, so no worries) and I was ev training in a spot *i made,* when I ran into my first ever shiny.


----------



## Jetx (May 3, 2009)

A legitimate shiny found in an illegitimate situation.


----------



## Dewgong (May 3, 2009)

now just get a legitimate shiny in a legitimate situation.

grats though finding shinies takes quite a bit of luck.


----------



## Zeph (May 5, 2009)

Ah, I see. Sorry, I guess I didn't read it properly.

Congratulations, I suppose, but yeah, the next step would be to get one in a fully legitimate situation!


----------



## Taliax (May 5, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Ah, I see. Sorry, I guess I didn't read it properly.
> 
> Congratulations, I suppose, but yeah, the next step would be to get one in a fully legitimate situation!


I did that too. And didn't magnetflygon say he got a shiny on his Diamond too? That's a legit situation.


----------



## magnetflygon (May 11, 2009)

Yes, 5 days later guys, I did find a legit shiny in a legit situation. On my Diamond, was going to EV train a mudkip, discovered there was an outbreak of zigzagoon too, I kept running around and then I run into a starly. As I looked at it, I thought, "Is that starly a different colour?". Then, it came into the battle view, and I saw the sparkles. I immediately caught it.


----------



## Aethelstan (May 12, 2009)

It's really kind of funny that you found a shiny in an illegitimate situation. It's almost like it doesn't count because you found it in a messed up ROM, not a real game, but it's still pretty amazing. My only shiny was a male Nidoran, on my Fire Red. I caught it in the Safari Zone, and at that time I didn't know what a shiny was, I just caught it because I thought it was a glitch or something. I recently lost my Fire Red version though. :(


----------



## magnetflygon (May 12, 2009)

magnetflygon said:


> Then, as I was riding on the bus home, playing my diamond, I found my second shiny today, April 30th, and of course this time I caught it. Shiny Starly.


My Starly gets ignored, X3


----------



## Spatz (May 12, 2009)

I gotsed a legit blue pile of transforming goop! And I acknolegde your Starly, shiny raptor is pro!


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 16, 2009)

Congrats! You really deserve this - I've noticed how you're always saying that you don't have a shiny. Now, you have one!


----------

